# مساعدة في فكرة مشروع تخرج



## مُسلم عربي من عُمان (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،

أنا إن شاء الله مُقبل على السنة الأخيرة في تخصصي وهو هندسة تشغيل وتحكم (Automation and Control) وأفكر حاليا في مشروع تخرج بحيث يكون رائع ومبهر وجديد على المعتاد عليه. فكرت في عمل صانعة خبز عُماني لكنني وجدت أنها تُريد الكثير من العمل الميكانيكي وأيضا المشروع يحتاج إى الكثير من الأمن والسلامة لأنه يتعامل مع حرارة وفولتيه عالية 240 فولت. كما أيضا فكرت في صنع مكنسة مكتبية بحجم الفأرة ولكنني سمعت المسؤول عن تخصصي أن المشروع موجود بالفعل في المصنع..

ارجو المساعدة في المشاركة في الأفكار..


----------



## العنادي (16 مارس 2009)

أخ مسلم يمكن أن تأخذ فكرة مشروع قديم وتطبقها بإستخدام تقنية جديدة
و أنصحك أن تأخذ مشروع تتعلم من خلاله ربط الوسط الخارجي بالحاسب لأنه أنت من خلال هالمشروع رح تتعلم ثلاث أشياء :1-لغة برمجة لعمل برنامح التحكم
2- تصميم الدارات الالكترونية لعمل دارة المحاكاة 
3 - التعامل مع الحساسات و المشغلات


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (27 مارس 2009)

اليك الرابط به كتاب يتناول فكرة تسع وتسعونمشروع اختر الي يعجبك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1033153#post1033153


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (4 أبريل 2009)

الأهم أنو يكون plc is found


----------

